# results



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

well i just recently installed both jwt cams and ported/polish my head. it was pretty impressive how my car and both combined mods performed. i ran my cousin with his 00 civic si with i/h/e with tune up and type r tranny. he's also a good driver as well. off the line i was like 2 cars ahead of him i persumed. suprisely i hung with him even when his v-tech kicked in.
currents mods that i have at the moment:
injen intake w/ cold air piping
hotshot header
2' mendral bend exhaust w/apexi muffler
unorthodox crank pulley w/new belts
advaned timing 15 degrees
ported throttle body
msd 6a igntion w/msd blaster coil
ported polish head
jwt cams
apexi s-afc,dyno tuned
extrude honed intake manifold
ngk spark plugs
new spark plugs
new oem o2 sensor
mobile synthic oil
redline water wetter


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

tony200 said:


> well i just recently installed both jwt cams and ported/polish my head. it was pretty impressive how my car and both combined mods performed. i ran my cousin with his 00 civic si with i/h/e with tune up and type r tranny. he's also a good driver as well. off the line i was like 2 cars ahead of him i persumed. suprisely i hung with him even when his v-tech kicked in.
> currents mods that i have at the moment:
> injen intake w/ cold air piping
> hotshot header
> ...


Nice. Might want to make JWT reprogramming next on the list cuz adding that to the s1 cams is a great combo. And I say that from experience. Looking good. Keep it up.

Mitch


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

funny you didn't get the message when your first thread was deleted.

anyways, where are the results? That's all BS until we see SOLID figures from a dyno with a dyno sheet.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Chimmike, why be such a downer on the guy? 

I think it's an excellent accomplishment that he's just sharing with everyone else. Just because he doesn't have a dyno sheet doesn't mean he doesn't have those mods on his car or didn't beat his cousin's Si.


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

hes not saying a power number, just sharing his personal feeling of the results form the mods, sounds like it would be a blast driving that thing.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

wildmane said:


> Chimmike, why be such a downer on the guy?
> 
> I think it's an excellent accomplishment that he's just sharing with everyone else. Just because he doesn't have a dyno sheet doesn't mean he doesn't have those mods on his car or didn't beat his cousin's Si.


I'll agree with that. He was happy about his victory and wanted to share it with other ga16de owners. Cut him some slack Mike, besides dyno slips don't always tell which car is faster. It only tells which motor is faster. There are many factors that play a role on the black top that do nothing on a dyno.

Mitch


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's a streetracing story. his first thread, which was IDENTICAL to this, was deleted. 

Unfortunately he doesn't comprehend forum rules.

NO
STREET
RACING

PERIOD.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

chimmike said:


> it's a streetracing story. his first thread, which was IDENTICAL to this, was deleted.
> 
> Unfortunately he doesn't comprehend forum rules.
> 
> ...


Good point Mike. I wasn't completely sure of whether it was on the street or the track so now that you've cleared that up I see where you are coming from considering you didn't mention that in your first post. 

Mitch


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

chimmike said:


> funny you didn't get the message when your first thread was deleted.
> 
> anyways, where are the results? That's all BS until we see SOLID figures from a dyno with a dyno sheet.


lol, wow. :asleep:


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Yeah, I didn't know it wasn't on a track.


----------



## guamsnx (Apr 10, 2005)

wheres the pictures ?


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

thanks for the complaments guys. this isnt a street racing story. if it was, it would be longer and would start out like lets say "this guy pulled up in his civic next to me and revved". i told my cousin to run his car against mine to see how my car does. somewhat like what they do in a car and driver magazine. oh and chimmike, say whatever you want. i dont take importance on negative comments. and congrads on buying my friend's nx2000 (serban). its a great car.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if it wasn't on a track, it was STREET RACING. I don't care if he was your cousin, your dad, or your "life partner". If it wasn't on a track, IT WAS STREET RACING.

Do you understand?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

tony200 said:


> and congrads on buying my friend's nx2000 (serban). its a great car.


didnt homie buy an se-r


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

teh homie did buy an se-r. Serban would nevar sell his NX. I don't blame him.

anyways Tony, it seems you try really hard man, but seriously...you know the rules of the forum.

I'd like to see dyno results from your ride anyways, races don't tell squat really.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chimmike said:


> if it wasn't on a track, it was STREET RACING. I don't care if he was your cousin, your dad, or your "life partner". If it wasn't on a track, IT WAS STREET RACING.
> 
> Do you understand?



when did he say it wasnt on the track?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

since this is the 2nd thread he's made on this and hasn't mentioned the track once NOR has he mentioned times.

if he WAS on teh track, he'd have 1/4 or 1/8 times, wouldn't he? yes.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

oh well, lesson learned. street racers blow. nearly everyone here plays (to their own level) on the street but the danger and legality of it all depends on the speed and the stupid level you exceed. i never speed, i accelerate rapidly and normally it has nothing to do with anyone else......its normally me and a dark back road and a simple quick out of corner burst then back to speed limit. as soon as i change my tranny mount (to make sure i don't crack my tranny case  ) i will be at the track asap just to play harder. like it has been said before, track times don't even prove much. but there is much to be learned in a race car environment. you learn the ways, you learn safety, and theres nothing better than hanging out with a bunch of car guys dicking around under the hood for no reason than to utter the words "yup" :thumbup:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

i drive faster than 55 on the highway, does that make me a street racer?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

RBI*04 said:


> i drive faster than 55 on the highway, does that make me a street racer?


.......don't start that. you know what i mean. don't start with the technicalitys bruhaha, and no one goes the posted speed limit on the highway even if they wanted too....its just not safe!


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

pete? said:


> .......don't start that. you know what i mean. don't start with the technicalitys bruhaha, and no one goes the posted speed limit on the highway even if they wanted too....its just not safe!


i know whatcha mean :thumbup: 


and the speed limit really should be bumped up to 65, with a 55 minimum. and all people over 65 should be banned from the highway, along with anyone that drives anything made by Buick.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

RBI*04 said:


> i know whatcha mean :thumbup:
> 
> 
> and the speed limit really should be bumped up to 65, with a 55 minimum. and all people over 65 should be banned from the highway, along with anyone that drives anything made by Buick.


it is 65 here in MD, the norm is a solid 70-75. and her here to the buick comment! :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn, mike, u need to chillax, bro. He didn't mention where it was, so I don't think it's up to the 'court' to make that decision. I would assume the race took place most likely on a public road, but since there are no details, I don't see any reason to call it a street racing post. I think Michael Jackson could say it best, but a lack of evidence = not guilty. 'not guilty' != 'innocent', however, in this justice system, you cannot prove him guilty. 

Anyway, on the record, I think the first post is somewhat meaningless. The mods are nice but it is the 'member's rides' section and we would like a little more than a few mods and a short story. No one really cares about racing story unless it involves a time slip, a trophy, or a pic such as this: click. A story is no good b/c we don't know anything about your bud's civic.

Anyway, you'll prolly get a more positive response if you follow this format:
Car model and engine (I assume you have a GA based on mods, but you never mentioned)
mod list
pix, pix, pix
and some timeslips or dyno sheets (if you have any)


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

thanks guys. well hell if mike wants keeps it up with the comments. we'll prabably settle this the old fashion way. i was never the type of person to back away from a challenge. in this case, mike if you want see how my lil ga16 could run, ill be at the sr20 bbq meet on the 26.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

OMG....MIKE drop it! He isn't going to listen to ya. And TONY....SHUT UP about it already. This,as 99 said, the member rides sections. How about showing us some PICTURES of the car you own and not just BSing with us about it.

btw - challenging someone at the next "BBQ" sounds like street racing to me.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Gimp said:


> btw - challenging someone at the next "BBQ" sounds like street racing to me.


bahahahaha, this is a vicious circle.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

EDIT, nevermind, you're just so persistently retarded it boggles my mind. And for you to beat either one of my cars, I'd have to start in 3rd gear and skip to 5th. 

QG Turbo=192 whp.

SE-R turbo= 220-230whpish

power to weight in both my cars is better, and if you're lucky, and i mean LUCKY, you're pushing 130-140whp. But then again, we don't have ANY numbers or track times.

Funny, there are what, 10+ shops in that area with dynos?


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

im not BSing on the work that i did on my car. the work that i did isnt anything extravagent. i could easily take out the motor and drop in a det/ve. instead i decided it would be better to work on what i have. the fact is that i dont like is somebody literaly showing no acknowledgement at another ones work and keeps on saying " dyno results,dyno results" like some whinning little kid. who cares about dyno results. ive seen cars that put down little power than the ones that have more power and still out run them on street/track. plus the place where i ran my cousin was on a back road where the everglades is located. no cars, no people around. just a straight road.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

tony200 said:


> im not BSing on the work that i did on my car. the work that i did isnt anything extravagent. i could easily take out the motor and drop in a det/ve. instead i decided it would be better to work on what i have. the fact is that i dont like is somebody literaly showing no acknowledgement at another ones work and keeps on saying " dyno results,dyno results" like some whinning little kid. who cares about dyno results. ive seen cars that put down little power than the ones that have more power and still out run them on street/track. plus the place where i ran my cousin was on a back road where the everglades is located. no cars, no people around. just a straight road.


*WHERE ARE THE PICTURES!?!?*


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm not trying to hate on you tony but i do have to agree w/ chimmike due the fact that this web site doesnt tolerate street racing as a subject. I have no doubt you have done the modifications to your car. Getting things done and doing work yourself is very respectable. Street racing is fun but when you hurt or kill someone you are regretful for it. No matter if its a deserted street or not it could still have the same consiquiences.


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

mike, i wish i was making close to 140 whp and probably wont see it if i choose to boost it. do you think i care about what you have? i didnt say that my car was faster than yours. you comparing my little all motor car against your boosted cars? lol......thats funny.

other car in my driveway
93 mustang 5.0 lx coupe all motor, soon to be turbocharged w/t66 turbo hopefully ( not mine, dads, but drive it )
351whp
372 ft lbs
now for you to beat me, i have shift from 1st, 2nd and neutral


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

little late with the recent post. i myself, i like speed at times but i dont like to street race. i witnessed accidents due to it and knew people that died. plus cops undercover cops would wind up catching you and sending you to jail. worse of all that the work you did on your car with hard earned money is being towed away. not worth wild for. again, i dont like street racing but i like to prove my point especially to an ignorant person.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

tony200 said:


> thanks guys. well hell if mike wants keeps it up with the comments. we'll prabably settle this the old fashion way. i was never the type of person to back away from a challenge. in this case, mike if you want see how my lil ga16 could run, ill be at the sr20 bbq meet on the 26.


I wouldn't take mike on if I were you, not with him having a turbo QG. I don't think I could catch him without some major weight reduction. I'm prolly putting down 160-170whp, but I guess I'll find out on Thur.

As for your GA, I would assume 115whp area. Wes and Mike Y. had the most powerful GAs before they went turbo. They were around there. My GA was doing 98.7whp with I/H/E


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I wanna see pictures of that TB conversion that we never got to see. IMHO that was never settled. You said their was a lack of acknowledgment, I say there is a lack of proof. AFAIK you have never posted a pic. of your car or engine. Until you do that, what do you expect?


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

im not saying i have the most powerful all motor ga around. there other people out there that have ga16s with a whole load of power. plus i didnt say i could beat mike all motor. now if i put my 50 shot wet kit on, then ill beat him.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

tony200 said:


> im not saying i have the most powerful all motor ga around. there other people out there that have ga16s with a whole load of power. plus i didnt say i could beat mike all motor. now if i put my 50 shot wet kit on, then ill beat him.


I suggest you cease and desist all smack talk until you post pics and show us a dyno run chart. until those 2 things happen you will never be believed. if you come back with a "i don't need to show you crap because i know what i didn't" ill tell you "i just found a r34 z tune sitting in my drive way, it also had a blank signed check on the drivers seat!" <read, completly false and never gona happen)

with that, :showpics: :showpics: :showpics: :showpics:


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

wow youve must been taken some good stuff. well whatever than. im not going to make this a big ordeal. some of guys could go on and say negative comments about my work. i dont take any importance out of it. ill keep 
doing on what im doing. than again, thanks to those that give me credit on my work.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Ya know, I don't mean to beat this to death, but you keep talking about all of this work you've done on the "supposed" car of yours. I commend you for the work and all of the upgrades. It's good to see someone do their own work. BUT....


SHOW US THE FREAKIN' CAR!!! 

This conversation doesn't mean sh*t without pictures. I don't care about Dyno's, numbers, who you beat...NOTHING. I just want to see this almighty car! That's what this section is for.

PICTURES PLEASE!! You HAVE to have some?! Right?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

for God's sake he says he knows Serban.

if you know Serban, why does he never mention you? He's got a digicam, why don't you have him take pics of your car? Or stop by Dre's shop and have him post something about it? Hmm?

I mean, you're in damn sofla, there are millions of people there with digicams, at least a dozen dyno shops, Moroso motorsports park, etc.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

tony200 said:


> wow youve must been taken some good stuff. well whatever than. im not going to make this a big ordeal. some of guys could go on and say negative comments about my work. i dont take any importance out of it. ill keep
> doing on what im doing. than again, thanks to those that give me credit on my work.


Why do you always avoid the SE-R TB issue? Honestly what you have done is nothing special, however if you have in fact done the SE-R TB then you have done something note-worthy and the commnity can benefit from it. But yet you ask for credit and are unwilling to address the points that I have made and provide proof that you have in fact done the TB conversion.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Wes, it's time you give up like I have.

we either force him to provide proof or squelch his comments about crap like this until he does.


----------



## Nismo GA16 (Mar 22, 2005)

Gimp said:


> Ya know, I don't mean to beat this to death, but you keep talking about all of this work you've done on the "supposed" car of yours. I commend you for the work and all of the upgrades. It's good to see someone do their own work. BUT....
> 
> 
> SHOW US THE FREAKIN' CAR!!!
> ...


I agree. for all we no he doesnt even have a nissan... Prob drives a non vtec civic...


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

Probably...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

chimmike said:


> if you know Serban, why does he never mention you? He's got a digicam, why don't you have him take pics of your car? Or stop by Dre's shop and have him post something about it? Hmm?





serban said:


> I don't really know that guy, I've exchanged a few PMs with him, but that's as far as it goes. I'll take a look at the thread.


not trying to be an ass..............but by your definition of "know him" then im good friends with mike young and the other people i pm alot. :thumbup:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Nismo GA16 said:


> I agree. for all we no he doesnt even have a nissan... Prob drives a non vtec civic...


Lets not get into that crap. We'll just ask him to prove what he has stated he has done.


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

hey, we're not going to involve serban or dre in this subject. they are 2 great guys that help alot of people in the area and give good advice. the work i did on my car is the samething as if you were modding a civic. anybody could do it. wes, i took off the throttle body cause it was causing alot of idle problems. so instead i ported the original throttle body. i wasnt bragging about my mods, what i said is how well both the cams/ported head operated. like i said before, mike if you want to talk garbage for your own pride, go ahead.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i still dont under stand why you wont simply post pics? you have dilly dallied around this question the entire time. POST PICS OR STFU.

untill pics are taken and you put us in our rightful place (which i hope you do BTW) we will take no more smak talk from you, yet you will take any and all from us. :cheers:

PICS FOO!


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Enough!


----------

